# How long do you keep meat frozen before it goes bad?



## Nicholie Olie (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong section, but i'm curious how long you tend to keep meat frozen before it goes "bad" (freezer burn). With wanting to slaughter my own animals and keep the meat to eat throughout the year i was wondering if it'd be best to slaughter all a one time? Twice a year or even three times a year?


----------



## Prov31Wife (Dec 20, 2012)

We freeze deer and had some that was three years old last week. Tasted good to me. I don't know be what the official party line is, however.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

it depends on how its packaged. In my opinion vacuum bags are the longest term solution good for at least a year. Freezer paper is a much shorter lifespan but then that is determined on how good its wrapped.


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

My friends who raise high-quality grass-fed beef say three years. They are super-meticulous, so I tend to give a lot of weight to their opinion.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

ive kept deer for 2+ yr no problem i generally use freezer paper wrap very tight force out air, i think vaccum pack would be better


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

I have had grass fed beef that was 5 yr old in vacuum bags no off taste at all 
in paper not so good


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I butcher as needed, less freezer space needed and less chance of loss of meat. I like fresh better than frozen. No ground meat frozen, grind as used. Makes a big difference if you have somewhere to age meats year around, I have a springhouse. Game meat and goat is prepared (silver skin and sinew removed, deboned) before freezing. Small animals are dressed as needed. Some meats will keep a year or more, some not long at all. I like 1 plastic layer, one paper layer. Never used a vacuum sealer. The best meat is fresh and I do as much as possible.

As far as going bad. When it is so dried out you can't stand to eat it or the taste is off. I don't see the need or why take a chance and then waste what once was GREAT meat....James


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

We just got a Foodsaver, and I am so glad. I seem to get freezer burn, or at least that dry stale feel to the meats after about 3 months. 

I just this morning vacuumed up everything that wasn't tied down! :stars:


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

Homesteader said:


> We just got a Foodsaver, and I am so glad. I seem to get freezer burn, or at least that dry stale feel to the meats after about 3 months.
> 
> I just this morning vacuumed up everything that wasn't tied down! :stars:


congrats I love mine I store everything in jars that have been sealed with my food saver and all my frozen stuff goes in the bags 
make sure you sign up for their web site they will send you notice of sales


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Well I dont have the exact answer but can tell you for a fact that we ate meat that was frozen for 15 years when I was in the service. I was there and helped unload it and seen the date.1953 and that was in 1968. and it was green sausage and some other stuff


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Nicholie Olie said:


> I'm sorry if this is in the wrong section, but i'm curious how long you tend to keep meat frozen before it goes "bad" (freezer burn).


It never spoils, but can freezer burn. I have meat that is 5yrs old and still use it. If you wrap well it usually stays pretty good for quite a while. I don't worry about freezer burn for at least 6-9mo or so. If you do get some freezer burn, you can feed it to the dog.


----------



## Nicholie Olie (Dec 16, 2012)

jwal10 said:


> I butcher as needed, less freezer space needed and less chance of loss of meat. I like fresh better than frozen. No ground meat frozen, grind as used. Makes a big difference if you have somewhere to age meats year around, I have a springhouse. Game meat and goat is prepared (silver skin and sinew removed, deboned) before freezing. Small animals are dressed as needed. Some meats will keep a year or more, some not long at all. I like 1 plastic layer, one paper layer. Never used a vacuum sealer. The best meat is fresh and I do as much as possible.
> 
> As far as going bad. When it is so dried out you can't stand to eat it or the taste is off. I don't see the need or why take a chance and then waste what once was GREAT meat....James


Yes that's what worried me. Growing up we always just bought our food when we needed it. But i'm unsure if i'd want to butcher that often :grump:


Thanks for all the replies though! I'll make sure i seal the food correctly. I would HATE to waste food!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a professional II food saver that I purchased over 12 years ago. After hurricane Issac, I defrosted and scrubbed down our 40 year old freezer; a process we normally do twice yearly. When I was pulling things out, decided that I really needed to cook a brisket that had been frozen, vacuum sealed since 2002. It was still perfect - no freezer burn at all. Made some really good barbequed sandwiches. The food saver is one of my favorite kitchen tools.

We only lost a few chicken broth "ice cubes" to Issac. I had overloaded the standing freezer trying to consolidate one of our refrigerator freezers into it and take one appliance out of the generator rotation. The cubes were too close to the top of the freezer - directly touching.


----------

